# my little superman max, 26weeks and 1day, 8weeks old today!!



## maxsmummy

hi im new to this but would love to be in contct with people that have prem babies to share the highs and the lows with, hope u dont mind!!! max was born at 26weeks plus 1 by csection on the 1st of september 09 weighin 2lb and 5oz !! my waters broke at 22weeks and i stayed in hospital until he was born he was born then because my planceta came away!!! max has been doing so well and was nearly ready to go into hd, off the cpap for 5hours on for 3hours and then on saturday he was havin difficulties breathein and kept havein bradys and apneas that needed intervention so they ventolated him agen!!! i was beside by self they still are not totally sure whats wrong but they are treating it as a infection!! they was going to take him off the ventilator today but are putting in a line line so are going to leave him on the ventiltor until tomorrow!! he now weighs 3lb 2oz, so wake and lively but now i feel heartbroken that he has had this setback!!:nope:


----------



## bumpsmum

welcome hun, congrats on baby Max he looks like a wee cutie!

Like in NICU has many good and bad days put all the parents on here have nothing but success stories to share, hopefully this 'infection' is a minor setback and my tomo his body has had enough rest that he'll prove he's ready to move into the big boy room. We are all here for you sweetie in whatever way you need us xx


----------



## premmiemum123

Hello welcome to this forum. Your little one is gorgeous and a good weight for his gestation! My LO was 26+3 and weighed 2lb oz. She is four months and three weeks old and keeping me on more toes still. She had infections which caused bradys and apneas, in fact she was labelled the queen of bradys and apneas. She used to give me and all the nurses a fright and keep them on their toes. Our prem babies like to frighten us that is for sure. 
It sounds like Max might have an infection if he is having bradys, their little bodies have to fight so hard. 

Did you have a placenta abruption? I did which is why EMily was premature?

If you ever want to PM me about anything please do...like all the wonderful mums on here, we are here for you...x


----------



## maxsmummy

rr thank u, its nice to be able to share things! yes i has a abrution from a previous section with my twins! very time the alarm goes they all look at max!! lol but it not him all the time! its his second infection he had one at 4weeks aswell but just didnt expect it this time!!! is yr baby home now??? they are really beutiful babies!!! how do i put photos on here??


----------



## embojet

:hi: welcome! Sounds like he is doing well. Molly was a similar weight, 2lb 4oz at 29 weeks so he has a good start! Molly was on and off CPAP for a while, its not uncommon for them to have little 'setbacks'. I think sometimes they just need a rest! Keep us up to date with how he is getting on :hugs:


----------



## Bec L

Hi and welcome.
Max looks like a proper cutie. Look forward to more pics and hope he gets stronger every day xxx


----------



## DonnaBallona

Hi :hi:

Welcome to the forum! Glad to see little Max is holding his own, I agree with embojet-sometimes they just need a little rest to get their energy back!

My daughter also weighed only 2lb 4oz at birth at 32 weeks, they soon bounce back and he'll probably suprise you by coming on in leaps and bounds!

We are thinking of you xx


----------



## grumpymoo

Hello Max! and hello MaxsMummy!

You both sound like you are doing a fine job and getting there bit by bit. Well done!!!!! :) and what a little cutie x


----------



## maxsmummy

thank u evry one for the kind words!! well had a good bit of news this morning wen i rang in! they have put him back on cpap!!! and he is doin well on low flow!! hes really settled and not be to grumpy!! which is unusal because max is really quite grumpy about somethings!! i dont blame him bless him! cant wait to get up the unit in a bit and see him!!!:flower:


----------



## bumpsmum

well done Max, think he just needed a wee rest there. Wont be long til you start to get cuddles this will help with the grumpyness xx


----------



## Emma.Gi

Hi hun, Max sounds like a little fighter, what a great weight too. My son was born at 29 weeks weighing 2lb 5oz. You're guaranteed to have your good days and your bad days so just take each day as it comes. Max definitely sounds like a fighter though, keep it up little man!!


----------



## maxsmummy

thanks yeah cuddles do seem to settle him, i think that is what has made it difficult for me because was so used to the cuddles!


----------



## lou1979

welcome over huni! max sounds like a real fighter..

i use photobucket to upload my pics onto here x


----------



## CazH

Hi maxsmummy, I had Freddy at 27 weeks and he weighed 2lb 6ozs. He picked up 3 bad infections and was in intensive care for ages just when he was bein reduced off cpap Bang ill again and apnea and bradys!! He eventually went right down hill and had to be reventilated and had canulas in every limb his little body looked like it had been in a car crash. They shaved his hair off both sides of his head to put lines in his scalp with no luck, then a central line was put in

Eventually he got out of NICU in to Special Care then picked up Yet another infection as kept stopping breathing, back to nicu!! After 9 weeks we got him home after a set back on first week at home again he stopped breathing thank god for our resuss training!!

But I totally understand how you are feeling and what you are going through you just feel like all the other babys are doin really well and you will never get home! It is a horrible horrible rollercoaster and one i wouldnt wish on my worst enemy! But now I look at Freddy and think are you the same baby?? He is 10 mths old and nearly 17lb.

https://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p253/CarolineHearn/freddy/Image030.jpg
Freddy in nicu
https://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p253/CarolineHearn/freddy/7734_135076376261_530751261_2996190.jpg
Freddy a couple of months ago


----------



## maxsmummy

thanks cazH, how old was freddy wen u took him home, max is two months on sunday, it just seems so long and i cant see a light at the end of the tunnel. what makes it worse is people are askin all the time "wen do u think he'll be home" and is he going to be home by christmas!! which i dont know the answer to! he seems so much better last nite which is great, all nice and pink alert and wriggly, he in air as well which is good they sed he is hardly havin any apneas and bradys which is brill!! there starting to build his feed bk up agen as well and his infection levels are bk in normal range which im so pleased about!! hoping they sed they would start cylcing him agen tomorrow twos hours off to start with then buoild him up!!!!!!!!!


----------



## premmiemum123

maxsmummy said:


> thanks cazH, how old was freddy wen u took him home, max is two months on sunday, it just seems so long and i cant see a light at the end of the tunnel. what makes it worse is people are askin all the time "wen do u think he'll be home" and is he going to be home by christmas!! which i dont know the answer to! he seems so much better last nite which is great, all nice and pink alert and wriggly, he in air as well which is good they sed he is hardly havin any apneas and bradys which is brill!! there starting to build his feed bk up agen as well and his infection levels are bk in normal range which im so pleased about!! hoping they sed they would start cylcing him agen tomorrow twos hours off to start with then buoild him up!!!!!!!!!

Fantastic news...being in Air is fantastic and the fact he is not having any bradys and apneas shows how well he is doing. My little one was in air from week 2 of our journey but she had the most horrific bradys and apneas, one apneas we are waiting to see if it has done any long term damage. I never understood why she was not on oxygen as her breathing problems were quite bad, well in my eyes they were...

I know it is hard but the light is there it is just clouded by our impatience to get them home...I know it is really frustrating but he will be home before you know it and then you will be so busy, NICU and SCBU starts to become a faded memory. For me it is anyway. 

Big hugs...he is doing so well...xx


----------



## premmiemum123

https://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p253/CarolineHearn/freddy/Image030.jpg
Freddy in nicu
https://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p253/CarolineHearn/freddy/7734_135076376261_530751261_2996190.jpg
Freddy a couple of months ago[/QUOTE]

CazH, Freddy is gorgeous...then and now...it is so lovely to hear he is doing well...x


----------



## CazH

maxsmummy said:


> thanks cazH, how old was freddy wen u took him home, max is two months on sunday, it just seems so long and i cant see a light at the end of the tunnel. what makes it worse is people are askin all the time "wen do u think he'll be home" and is he going to be home by christmas!! which i dont know the answer to! he seems so much better last nite which is great, all nice and pink alert and wriggly, he in air as well which is good they sed he is hardly havin any apneas and bradys which is brill!! there starting to build his feed bk up agen as well and his infection levels are bk in normal range which im so pleased about!! hoping they sed they would start cylcing him agen tomorrow twos hours off to start with then buoild him up!!!!!!!!!

He was 9weeks old hun, all of a sudden it seemed to happen. One minute there was no sign of him coming home the next he was back in Special care asking me if i had everything ready. Its the longest waitever to get them home and the resentment of other babies going home is huge coz you just think when is gonna be our time??

Freddys infection levels were so high at one point 300crp at one point the highest!! we thought he was a gonna but never heard any other babies struggling, but looking back there must have been!!

I hated it when people asked me so when is he comin home?? You dont have any idea in there because they never tell you! All sounds good so far for Max so fingers crossed he is on his way outta there!!!!! You just cannot explain the emotions and pain you feel to others that havent been there.

Love to you all sending Max all the strength in the world!!!


----------



## maxsmummy

he seems to be stronger this time because althought hey sed they would start cycling him tomorrow they have started this evenin because he is really coping well, im so proud of him!! i cant wait for the day theyask me am i ready for him!!!!!! but i dont want to et my hopes up to much that he will be home for xmas!! hes wasnt due until 7th dec so i suppose hes got another month to get well enough!!!!!!!!!!! it is feels horrible to say u resent other babies in he unit but its true!!!!!! ive met another lady in ic who baby is a 26wker and hes three weeks younger than max, his mum says she like lookin at max so she can see what her bbyis going to be like!!!! its so nice to hear stories with a great out come!!!! people dont understand what it ike to be in that situtation unless they have been there and some people can be so insenative with what they say to u or a bout the baby!!!! its so harrd all round!!!!!!! thank u tho, u all have made me feel more confident that he will get home!!!!!! xx


----------



## CazH

Of course he will get out hun! We always aimed to get Freddy out by his due date and he came out a month before. Some babies just like all the attention and the nurses fuss and wanna stay in there as long as possible, little monkeys!!! So glad he is coping well its amazing how quick they turn around. I couldnt believe it when Freddy was taken off his ventilator for the second time he went on cpap for a day then off completely yet before he was ventilated he only managed 4hrs off cpap. They do amaze us.

You wait till he comes out as people dont believe how old they are they always said Are you sure he is that old??? 

Come on Max come home to mummy!!!!!!!


----------



## premmiemum123

CazH said:


> Of course he will get out hun! We always aimed to get Freddy out by his due date and he came out a month before. Some babies just like all the attention and the nurses fuss and wanna stay in there as long as possible, little monkeys!!! So glad he is coping well its amazing how quick they turn around. I couldnt believe it when Freddy was taken off his ventilator for the second time he went on cpap for a day then off completely yet before he was ventilated he only managed 4hrs off cpap. They do amaze us.
> 
> You wait till he comes out as people dont believe how old they are they always said Are you sure he is that old???
> 
> Come on Max come home to mummy!!!!!!!

That is so true. Our babies turn corners faster than a Porche. Max will get there but in his own time. Emily did and I swear she wanted to stay in SCBU as she loved the attention from the nurses. She was the oldest baby in their at one point! She came home a week before term. It is hard seeing other babies go home, I remember I befriended a mum who's baby was a few weeks younger than Emily, when she told me they were rooming in then going home I was happy for her but then had to leave the unit as I started balling my eyes out, almost out of jealousy. You wait in a few weeks they will talking about discharging him and then you start thinking...oh my god! He is coming home! 

As CazH states above...it is hilarious telling people how old your baby is...everyone says to me how many weeks is she? I say 'try how many months!'. She is 4 months old yet looks 1 week old...it is great fun seeing people's reactions...
Not long hun and it will be you!!


----------



## hopedance

oh that is so true about people asking how old they are. even now people keep saying to me 'oh he must only be a week old, right?' so when i say he is 3 months they are totally baffled. sometimes i tell them he was early, but other times i just leave them to be confused lol. 

it's true that they just suddenly change. One day i thought Sam would never be ready to come home, the next he was doing so well and came home about a week later. 

i was so jealous watching other babies go home too. when sam was in special care, two other babies came in who had the same due date as Sam, but they were only a few weeks early so got out quicker, never had to be in intensive care or anything. it was particularly when i saw them breastfeeding their babies, or bringing in expressed milk where the bottles were full to the brim, whereas i struggled to even get 30mls. my body just didnt seem ready to make milk, i'm sure it was because he was early. have any of you had problems with milk and/or breastfeeding?


----------



## maxsmummy

i ya every one thank u for ur support, max is doing really well today they are gonna have in full feeds by midnite so tomorrow the long line can cum out and today he was really annoyed about some thing never heard him cry like it!! he was really cross te nurse tried every thing but noting helped then she sed ill see if it the cpap mask bothering him, and he took it off and he settled down she spoke to the doctors and told tem they sed leave him off for a while see how he goes e got to fours hours and the doctors sed they wanted to put him bk on even tho he wasnt struggling because they didnt want to tire him out they sed they are going to try a nasnal oxygen circuit tomorrow and see how he copes with that!!!:thumbup: i had a lot of trouble with my milk even on the tablets they gave me i never got mor than 20mls and when max was 5weeks old it dried up all together!! i really wanna show u all some pics of him but dnt know how to upload them xxx:blush:


----------



## maxsmummy

MAX U ARE A LITTLE PICKLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! just spoke to his nurse he lasted twenty mins on the cpap after i left him this afternoon and started goin crazy and just wouldnt settle so they have put him on the nasal circuit now!!!!!!!! and she says he nice and settled she also sed he is absolutly starving, hes eating his hands screaming every time he loses his dummy, think he is feeling like a PROPA BABY!!!!!!!!!! he is definatley feelin better!!! hopfully try him a bottle near the end of the week!! wow i feel on such a high he can go from being so poorly to bein like this!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## CazH

You go Max that sounded just like Freddy they couldnt settle him one nite so had to give him a dummy they then realised he wanted more feed!!

I too hardly got any milk out i used to get 40mils max 20mls from each boob. I used to pump for ages on that horrid inustrial green machine worst at 2am in morn in the winter ergh! I used to come in with this little pathetic pot sometimes half full! (the one with purple lid) where as other mums used to come in with these big pots full to the brim! I even tried those motilium tablets but got about 5mls extra!

Eventually after 2 mths bein home i switched to full Nutriprem bottle as was feeding breast for an hour then topping him up with bottle then winding this took about a hour and half then after an hour had to feed again NIGHTMARE!!

Praying Max copes ok on nasal tube i think once they get a taste of a free nostril they dont wanna go back, i used to worry incase freddy came out looking like a pig with his squashed nose!

Love to you and max xxxx:baby:


----------



## CazH

maxsmummy said:


> MAX U ARE A LITTLE PICKLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! just spoke to his nurse he lasted twenty mins on the cpap after i left him this afternoon and started goin crazy and just wouldnt settle so they have put him on the nasal circuit now!!!!!!!! and she says he nice and settled she also sed he is absolutly starving, hes eating his hands screaming every time he loses his dummy, think he is feeling like a PROPA BABY!!!!!!!!!! he is definatley feelin better!!! hopfully try him a bottle near the end of the week!! wow i feel on such a high he can go from being so poorly to bein like this!!!!! :happydance:

Told you they turn so quick, little pickles!!! You are on the top of that rollercoaster let hope you can get off now!!!!!!:hugs:

Oh about the photos, get on Photobucket and create an album you can edit them to make them smaller then cut the link and paste directly onto the post. hope this helps desperate top see a photo!


----------



## maxsmummy

https://i883.photobucket.com/albums/ac38/maxsmummy_2009/bbymax001.jpg max 1 hour old https://i883.photobucket.com/albums/ac38/maxsmummy_2009/bbymax020-1.jpg max 11days old https://i883.photobucket.com/albums/ac38/maxsmummy_2009/bbymax018-1.jpg mummys first cuddle 7days old https://i883.photobucket.com/albums/ac38/maxsmummy_2009/bbymax042-1.jpg max 6weeks old
https://i883.photobucket.com/albums/ac38/maxsmummy_2009/bbymax048.jpg max 7weeks


----------



## hopedance

aww look at him he is so sweet. it sounds like he's turned the corner! isn't it amazing how one day they just wake up and finally start communicating and interacting with the world. well done max!!


----------



## premmiemum123

Well done Max, he is gorgeous. Such a brave strong boy!


----------



## maxsmummy

oh i do ho[pe he has turned that corner and carries on getting stronger!!!!!!!!!! thanks eveyone! here is a pic i look off max yesterday, he was months old yesterday!!! all the nurses have been ccommenting on how good he looks and how hes getting chubby lol!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
https://i883.photobucket.com/albums/ac38/maxsmummy_2009/bbymax059.jpg


----------



## CazH

I have one word to say GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## embojet

Awwww he is adorable! It sounds like he is doing really well :hugs:


----------



## maxsmummy

max update!!!!!!!!!!!
max no longer has any thing to help him breathe they took the oxygen away last nite which is great!!!!!!!!!! he is copin really well keepinghis sats up high!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## maxsmummy

23hrs and counting been off low flow:happydance: !!!
https://i883.photobucket.com/albums/ac38/maxsmummy_2009/bbymax075.jpg max off all breathing aids just a feeding tube now yipeeee
https://i883.photobucket.com/albums/ac38/maxsmummy_2009/bbymax073.jpg look u can even see up my nose lol xxx
https://i883.photobucket.com/albums/ac38/maxsmummy_2009/bbymax070.jpg max having in alittle nap holdin mummys finger xxxx


----------



## embojet

Awww gorgeous as always! Thats fab news. It's great when the tubes are gone isnt it?! He is doing so well :hugs:


----------



## premmiemum123

It is fantastic when the tubes and wires start to disappear...your pictures are beautiful...he is so tiny and cute, you forget how small they were...keep capturing the moments, they are so precious...x


----------



## maxsmummy

yes it is great feels realy good actually like a real baby with the tubes gone!! hes just gotta start tolrating milk forumla now because he is still no donor milk whuch does not have enough calories in it for him to put on substainal weight! he weighs 3lb9oz which i think is quite good considering he wasnt fed for nearly four weeks!!!!!!! he went down in wieght to 1lb 9oz, and there talkin about putting him in hd, which is good and the nurse sed they go home from hd there because there specail care nursey is not open at the moment!!!!!!!:cloud9:


----------



## embojet

Sounds like he is doinf well, well done Max!


----------



## CazH

Ah Max you look even more gorgeous now without all those nasty tubes!! It is so good to hear how well he is doin, told you they turn around so quick, I bet you he will be home in a few weeks now at last a light at the end of the tunnel! 

Freddy came home at 3lb 11ozs so it could be so soon. It just brings back all those feelings i had when I saw my little boy all of a sudden come off the ventialter then cpap to nothing the worst was no machines or apnea monitors you then just never stop looking at them or poking them!!!!

Hed better start making his xmas list to santa ready for when he comes home!!!!


----------



## maxsmummy

i never really thouhgt that they could turn around so quickly its amazing!!!!!! these babies are such fighters and have to go through so much but they amaze everyone never thought we would get this far and yes i can see a little light at the end of the tunnel:happydance: :cloud9: 
max had his first bottle today, i have been pestering them all week to try him and today they did! he took 10mls out of the bottle, he has a 20ml feed every 2hours so the nurse sed that was really good for a first attempt!!!!!! 
https://i883.photobucket.com/albums/ac38/maxsmummy_2009/bbymax081.jpg max and his first bottle!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## CazH

Thats such a big bottle max you little porker!! Well done you now you get yourself out of there asap!!!


----------



## maxsmummy

i know the bootle was big and the teat was massive i even asked if it was too big lol!!! nurse just laughed! i gave max a bottle yesterday and he took the whole feed 22mls!!!!!!!! bless him! now hes havin every other feed as a bottle!!! and big news hes been promoted to HD, yesterday morning on ward round :happydance::happydance:


----------



## grumpymoo

What fantasic news!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance: Well done Max!
Another absolutely gorgeous baby:happydance:


----------



## embojet

:happydance: well done Max!


----------



## premmiemum123

It is so wonderful when they get promoted...you must be so proud of Max...wait until you go into the last nursery near the exit...I cried my eyes out with relief...
Sounds like Max is doing so well and feeding really well - yippeee!!! Feeding is always a challenge, sounds like Max is having no problems...so pleased...x


----------



## CazH

So glad he has made it to the last room its a great feelin! He must be so excited to get out for Santa x


----------



## nkbapbt

Well done Max!


----------



## maxsmummy

max is in a cot finally!!hes off his caffine so he got to be montired for 5 extra days and then he will be lead free and montier free (scary)!!!!!!!!!! been told he just gotta keep bein a good boy and sort his feeding out then it wont be long and we will be home!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## CazH

Brilliant it is so great when they get out of their fish tank, now you can just look down on them and lift them out sooo easy changing the bum is easier too! I hated not havin the monitors you just dont know what they are doin! The worst bit was when they took the apnea alarm off to and they did that on the 2nd nite i slept over NO SLEEEP!!!

Its funny as they put so many layers on them in the cot they look like a michelin man! I remember Freddys little arms just sticking up in the air with a vest sleepsuit and wooly cardi on then the 5 blankets on top!! They seemed to be obsessed with his temperature!! 

Fingers crossed he will be home in plenty of time for Santa Love to you max and family! x:kiss:


----------



## sherryberry79

Yay Max, it sounds like he is really flying and he is such a cutie too, it sounds like you will be able to take him home in the not too distant future, brilliant!


----------



## premmiemum123

Fantastic news...yipee! It is amazing when they are in a cot...you just can't help but just stare at them and touch them...I was forever being told off for stroking Emily when asleep, they said I was disturbing her but you just can't help yourself. 

I was relieved when all the wires and machines were removed towards the end of our journey I didn't believe what they were telling me as I was watching what Emily was doing, she was such a wriggler that they always went off without reason...you get to know your own baby like you probably know Max so well now...

Fingers crossed you get him home soon...x


----------



## maxsmummy

i know what u men by the machine just going off for no reason i sit him up to wind him and they go off but he looks well and stays pink!!!!!!!! yh they have puthim in loads off layers bless him!!!! they dnt mind u touchin them at our unit his care is parent lead now!!!! he is such a wriggler lol always wrigging! around and makin funny noises! and u cant help but keep touching them wen there in the cot i know what u mean!!!!!! 
https://i883.photobucket.com/albums/ac38/maxsmummy_2009/bbymax096.jpg all wrapped up and asleep
https://i883.photobucket.com/albums/ac38/maxsmummy_2009/bbymax090.jpglook at me in my big boy cot!!!!!!!
https://i883.photobucket.com/albums/ac38/maxsmummy_2009/bbymax085.jpgjust relly like this pic for sum reason half way getting him dressed lol


----------



## premmiemum123

Wow in your recent photos he has really grown since the last set of photos you posted! Amazing! He looks so cute in his little outfits...and those cute chubby cheeks....


----------



## CazH

ah he is so gorgeous you must be so so so proud of him! You are a very lucky mummy to have such a brave strong boy! Lovin his chubby little legs!


----------



## maxsmummy

hi ya every one, max is doing well, being offered a bottle at feeds if he is awake and can take anything from 15mls to 25mls, wen the nurses feed but i suppose they just dnt have the time to get him to take the whole feed because wen i feed him i get him to get the whole bottle takes a while though so probably why they dont!!!!!!! 
had a bit of bad time today he had his 4th eye exam yesterday so far he has been clear of ROP but mr eyeman (as all the nurses call him) sed he has stage1, but sed he sure it will get better by its self??? not sure how i feel about this!!!! also yesterday he had his newborn hearing test, passed on the left ear, but completly failed in the right ear so he was been referred!! not sure how i feel about his either!:shrug: he been through so much i know these are small things compared to everything he been though and i knew it was very likely to get ROP and it is very common to fail tyhe hearing test on the first one!!!!!!!


----------



## premmiemum123

Emily had stage 1 ROP but it improved and she was discharged from the Eye doctor whilst still in SCBU. I think Stage 1 is quite common in premature babies and most do go onto to improve. I would not worry too much about it...his eyes will mature over time and hopefully it should go away...
As for the hearing test I know if a baby fails the first one it is not conclusive and they will carry out another test to be sure that their is hearing loss. Babies have good days and really bad days in NICU/SCBU so he might have had a bad day and failed the test. Emily failed some of her physio tests the first time she had them, the next week she passed, the physio said maybe she was having an off day when they did the first tests. 
I would not worry until further tests have been done and you get the final diagnosis.


----------



## Jemma_x

Max is absoulutly gorgeous and sounds like he's doing so well x


----------



## maxsmummy

hi everyone, max seems to be getting bk on track he is on full feeds agen now!!! ive stated that i no longer want them to try weaning him on to a formula with lactose in! so we will have to see what happens next!!!!! god it really seems like all the babies are going home apart from us it seem like we spent so long in intensivecare that now we r in HD all the babies we met in thre are off home:cry:!!!!!!!!!! im really happy for them but cnt help feeling sad!!!!! they are going to be cautious with him for now on his only problem is his feeds!!!!!! fingers crossed this gets sorted out sooner rather than later!!!!!!!!:shrug:


----------



## bumpsmum

Max is so cute, love the last pic of his legs I see how you like it so much, the big socks half way up his legs are adorable I have a similar one and love it!

It is difficult moving rooms and starting over wih new families esp when they are going home, but it wont be long til its Max's turn :hugs: x


----------



## premmiemum123

I know it is frustrating seeing other babies go home when you are still in HD...your time will come don't you worry. The feeding is always the most frustrating part as it is the last bit they need to get right...Emily stayed in the final nursery for what seemed like ages, I saw babies come and go as she was nearing her due date, she was always the oldest in the room but still desating, having bradys (apparently) and choking during her feeds at 38 weeks!!! 
I know you feel really impatient but fingers crossed Max starts picking up a gear and soon you will be flying out that door...I have everything crossed for you!

Big hugs...x


----------



## grumpymoo

Have been having a catch up this morn.

Max is amazing, he looks incredible and you must be so pleased that he is now in a cot!

Really hope it wont be long until he is home. x


----------



## maxsmummy

he isnt in a cot at the moment because last weekend they suspected NEC again (my other thread 'im so annoyed rite now') but now it seems it wassnt that so he is back on full feeds now!!!!!!!!!! but he should be bk in one next couple of days!!!!!! but hes seems much better than last week! i think they just want to keep him so are thinking of ways to keep him LOL!!!!!! he just needs to tolarate a forumla but he seems to have a problem with most!!! but he on neocate now and is tolaratin that so fingers crossed!!!! it stays that way! 
oh and hes hit 4lb:happydance:


----------



## bumpsmum

:happydance: horray for wee chubby max. looks like we have some more bruisers here now :thumbup: x


----------



## maxsmummy

hi ya every one!!! max is 3 months old today! and doing so much better, he went bk in to a cot on the 26th november which is great!!! he is on a forumla PEPTI-JUNIOR which he seems to be tolarating ok!!!!:happydance: at last! he is having every other feed as a bottle now!!! 
they are doing a SATS study on him today which is 24hrs long! al though i wish theyd take the moniters off now because u only have to sit him up and it goes off sayin he havin a brady which if u push the pads bk on it goes bk to 'normal' its driving me mad! lol!!!!!!!! 
max weighs *4lb 5oz *and is *43.5cm *long!!!!!! :happydance:
not much longer i hope!!!!!!! the doctors are saying two weeks at the most finger, toes and every thing crossed!!!!!!!!!!

https://i883.photobucket.com/albums/ac38/maxsmummy_2009/1.jpg max 12weeks 4days old used been winded!
https://i883.photobucket.com/albums/ac38/maxsmummy_2009/bbymax138.jpg he just looks very cute all wrapped up 12weeks and 4days old


----------



## bumpsmum

oh hun Max just gets cuter every day you must be so proud :cloud9: and 4lb 5oz WOW hopefully this new formula does the trick and you get an early xmas present, your wee man home and settled in time for santa :hugs: x


----------



## premmiemum123

Max is gorgeous...fingers crossed it won't be long and you will get him home, what a lovely xmas present for you! Am rooting for you both...x


----------



## Dona

Im just popping in to catch up and look what Ive missed! Max is doing great and in such a short space of time. Its amazing what these babies can do when they want to LOL! Im so proud of the wee man. And he is so devine. :cloud9::cloud9:

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jemma_x

Max is gorgeous x


----------



## maxsmummy

hi ya every one, max was put on oxygen circiut on the 1st of decmber because he couldnt maintain his stats levels in the 90's he was first put on 0.12 and then the next day turned down to 0.08, which he still on that amount on now!!!!!!!! many people will probably see this as a bk setep but this has made max a different baby also sed by many of the doctors! he is now demand feeding and having every feed as a bottle!!!!!! and they are aimimng for *21st december to cum home*, im havin home oxygen installed next week!!!!! cant wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bumpsmum

fantastic news hun you must be over the moon :cloud9: the oxygen will only be short term it will amaze you how quick he will give it up :hugs: x


----------



## CazH

FANTASTIC!!! what an amazing xmas present! So good of them to give you a date. Keep it going Max and youll be home to see santa!!


----------



## Dona

Fabby news Hun. Excellent xmas present xxx


----------



## premmiemum123

That is great news, just in time for Christmas...I am so pleased....x


----------



## maxsmummy

hi every one max didnt come home today!:cry: last wednesday he was transferred to kings college hospital in london, because he already big tummy got bigger and he had been nil by mouth since the last thursday!!!!!!!! he is having a op tomorrow! because he has a narrowing in his intestines sum where and this make his feeds not go thourgh propably causin his belly to swell up!!!!!!!!!! so i really dont know what happens next!!!!


----------



## bumpsmum

oh hun is so sorry to hear this news, cant even begin to imagine how your feeling, I hope the op is a success and he is home where he should be real soon :hugs: x


----------



## premmiemum123

So sorry to hear this...big hugs...hope the op goes well..xx


----------



## seekingbaby#1

Hope everything goes well. He'll definitly be in my prayers!! Good luck and think positive


----------



## CazH

Oh Max you little pickle!! It must be too cold for him and doesnt wanna get outta that warm hospital. You keep strong Maxsmummy i know no words can heal your dissapointment, he will get home one day he has done so well so far! x:hugs:


----------



## maxsmummy

hi every one max hd his op last tuesday, they removed quite alot of his small bowel as it was extremely narrow! fixed his two hernias and his fluid that he had a round his scrotum so thaat his testicles can drop down! this has been successful and he coped well during the op! he was sedated until yesterday as its quite a big op and they didnt want him frashing about! he is now wide awake but is still ventalated as his right lung partly collasped and are weaning him down rather than taking him off staight away! although if he pulls the tube out they will see if copes rather than puttin another tube down!!! will have to see what happens! they are going to start feeding him agen in the next couple of days and once they know he can tolarate feeds and what they did in the op works they will send him back to our local hospital, which i cant wait as its a 3 and half hours round trip to get to see him!!!!! where he is at the moment!!!


----------



## premmiemum123

Sounds like a brave little warrior to me...in my thoughts...fingers crossed Max has a speedy recovery...x


----------



## Dona

Hey hun, my heart goes out to you and your OH. Sending you lots of strength hugs xx


----------



## CazH

Glad all went well you have a little warrior there!!! Keep us posted with his progress love to you and max x


----------



## maxsmummy

hi ya every one, max is doing really well he is now on full milk feeds as of yesterday and there taking his long line out of his head tomorrow he is now a huge *6lb 7oz *hes really changesd the last few weeks its unreal he now smiles and hates staying still always wriggling and wacking things in front of him! he is beingtransferred back to our local hospital today which i cant wait for!!!!!!!!!!! he pulled the ventalator out on 31dec at around 11pm which i sed was because he wanted to start the new year as he means to go on!!!!! he still cant cry propaly yet as they sed were he was ventalated for 2weeks after his op his vocal cords are swallow but he grunts which is really funny!!!!! he is such a stubborn baby and knows what he wants!!!!! 
https://i883.photobucket.com/albums/ac38/maxsmummy_2009/bbymax156-1.jpgmax yesterday and his little smile!
https://i883.photobucket.com/albums/ac38/maxsmummy_2009/bbymax153.jpgmr serious!!!
he really has changed so much!! thanks everyone for your support! x:thumbup:


----------



## Dona

Hey there, Max is looking cuter each time you post a picture! Are you back in HD now? Max will defo be wanting home now as he's four months! xxx


----------



## CazH

Ah Maxsmummy Max is beautiful!!!! So glad he is back on track he is pilling it on now too which means he is stronger to fight any nasties! Freddys friend that was next to him in hospital was ventilated for ages and she had a gruffy voice for a while too but i think its much better now.

Lets hope your journey is near the end now!!! Missed you keep us updated xx


----------



## kirst06

awww max is gorgeous hun xxhope hel be home soon xx keep us updated xx hugs xxx


----------



## maxsmummy

yes thats hope that we are near the end of it now!!!!!! yes max is back in *HD*!!!! it was so nice arriving back at our local hospital one of the head nurses came running up to be and gave me the biggest hug and every one ws coming in to say hello!!!! it felt like a propa little family!!! i got there about an hour b4 max so was nice catchin up with the long term mums nurses and doctors! there be putting him bk in a cot after two day once they have the swab results bk to make sure he has no nasties!:happydance:


----------



## grumpymoo

Am so glad things are on the up:hugs: Max is obviously doing so well!


----------



## AP

He is soooooooooooooooooooooo cute!


----------



## Anna Barry

Hi there,

Your little one looks lovely!!! Sorry to hear about the infection. My little one Neave was born at 25.5. she lost a bit of weight with an infection but is now 7 and a half weeks and is 3lb 13. Neave too has just started high flow and is alternating on cpap. Its just all such a worry when they are born so early but this website is great and all the positive stories are so encouraging. If you ever need to chat i am here.xxxxxxxx:hugs:


----------

